# Saturn Ltd Outer Limits Eros



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

Revised pictures a few posts down.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Now that's really nice SaturnLtd. So what is going to be the next one?


----------



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

Chinxy said:


> Now that's really nice SaturnLtd. So what is going to be the next one?


Thanks Chinxy. The Architects Of Fear will be next.


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

I just received "Mace" from "The Chameleon" yesterday. The figure itself is much larger than I expected (a good thing). 

I must say that pictures do not really show the quality work of these sculptures. The "devil" may be in the details, but these figures are amazingly detailed in all aspects from the figure itself to the base. 

Can't wait to get started on him, but unfortunately, the weather is not cooperating. 

Congrats to all who worked on this.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

How much do these beauties go for?


----------



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

deadmanincfan said:


> How much do these beauties go for?


$80 + $14 shipping within the US. After pymt is received, it takes a few days to cast up & then ship out.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Very nice job. I love these!!!


Great price too.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

WOW!.. great sculpt Vince, who sculpted this?... looks brilliant, i aint seen the outer limits episode this came from.. will look it up in youtube!!


----------



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

IanWilkinson said:


> WOW!.. great sculpt Vince, who sculpted this?... looks brilliant, i aint seen the outer limits episode this came from.. will look it up in youtube!!


Ian-

Long time no hear from my friend. Send me an email & I'll fill you in.

Vince


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Not one of my favorite OL critters, but the sculpting is a dead ringer. Casting again looks superlative. 

Any idea if or when we might see a "Zanti Misfit" or "Galaxy Being"?

BTW: Not to jack your thread, but I saw an image of a Vampirella kit at Buc Wheat's site that was credited to you...any chance she's still available if it was indeed you?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Zanti,Zanti,Zanti....


----------



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

flyingfrets said:


> Not one of my favorite OL critters, but the sculpting is a dead ringer. Casting again looks superlative.
> 
> Any idea if or when we might see a "Zanti Misfit" or "Galaxy Being"?
> 
> BTW: Not to jack your thread, but I saw an image of a Vampirella kit at Buc Wheat's site that was credited to you...any chance she's still available if it was indeed you?


Zanti & Galaxy Being definitely, not sure exactly when, but in the mix. Zanti will not be 1/6 scale like the others, it would be too small, so it will be 1/1 scale. I actually like the photo with a Zanti crawling up a guy's arm, that would make for an interesting concept kit.

Yes, 'Sex In The Graveyard' was originally my kit. I no longer produce that piece. I sold it to Lunatic Fringe who then sold it to Jimmy Flintstone Studios, who currently produces it.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Thanks for the info. :thumbsup:


----------



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

Made a few more adjustments to his suit, should be about ready to send for molding.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Nice work. What's the sculpting medium? Whatever it is, the surface looks very smooth. Beats the Hell out of the ratty, scarred finishes of 20 years ago!


----------



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

flyingfrets said:


> Nice work. What's the sculpting medium? Whatever it is, the surface looks very smooth. Beats the Hell out of the ratty, scarred finishes of 20 years ago!


For the medium, I believe he mixes two different types of Super Sculpy together, then uses Aves for detail work. He uses a variety of custom tools to get the desired textures for the various outfits/suits. I can't remember how he said he achieved the 'burlap' type texture for the Chameleon's outfit, but it came out very nice.


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

looks fantastic.

I am looking forward to Architects of Fear model and am 99% certain I will get that one.

Another one I really want is GALAXY BEING -- I realize it is a more simple sculpt, but I am hopeful you will take it on soon. I was going to get the one from DImensional Designs, which is very nice, but will hold out of you plan to add it to your future releases.


----------

